# ATTN: Mi Estilo CC



## tahleel (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey:
You got more pictures of your Impala?

It looks nice man, I couldn't find any pictures online of it.

Post up some pics. 

-Tahleel


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

lol...the impala in his avitar???



:biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

HE HAD A LINK TO IT IN HIS POST, BUT ITS PHOTOSHOPPED


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Ya I did have a link to the post, but I think the post is gone........

Any way.

No it's not real.............Not yet  

And it is a photshopped concept of mine, that I plan to do sometime in the neer future.

I got the idea after seeing GM's new impala, and not likeing it :thumbsdown:

I thought ford did a great job with the new mustang, by making a modern car with oldschool style........So I was thinking of doing something simular to the impala.

I won't be able to get to this project for awile (if at all)
But I would really like to see GM come up with some oldschool style in there upcoming impala models.........who knows, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

send it to them, cause that shit is off the hook! They damn sure need to do something like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 28 2005, 10:17 PM
> *Ya I did have a link to the post, but I think the post is gone........
> 
> Any way.
> ...



i fucken love that new mustang............


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

What i like the most about your pic is you made it a 2dr :thumbsup: it makes me think of this one .. 

[attachmentid=180280]


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Nice


----------



## alcharles (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dough_Boy_@Jun 1 2005, 05:38 AM
> *What i like the most about your pic is you made it a 2dr  :thumbsup:  it makes me think of this one ..
> 
> [attachmentid=180280]
> [snapback]3208287[/snapback]​*



WHO'S BODY IS THIS AND WHERE IS AT????????????????


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Dont do it ive already seen a picture of a real one with a 64 nose on it,, looked streiht retarded...


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I think it's all in how you "blend" both body styles together.

I know it's not going to be an easy project........but I'm those types that once I get an idea, I just can't let it go with out at least trying it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hate to bring back a old topic , but who in ther right mind abandons a caddy like that ......


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

who cares caddies are dimea dozen


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ahem..... look again.....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 16 2006, 06:15 PM~5253218
> *ahem..... look again.....
> *




no shit if i'm not mistaken that one is rare :0


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

THERE WAS A RYD LIEK THAT BUT IT WAS A 63 4DR WIT HA BUBBLE CHEVY FRONT END ON IT ON EBAY


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

i thought it was real good job on the photo shop


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Apr 16 2006, 01:14 PM~5253214
> *who cares caddies are dimea dozen
> *


not a 2 door conversion :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 16 2006, 04:30 PM~5252733
> *hate to bring back a old topic , but who in ther right mind abandons a caddy like that ......
> *





it's just sad


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

what happened to mi estilo cc 
hes been off lay it low for a while now


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowSider+Jan 23 2006, 02:03 AM~4684870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true



> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 16 2006, 11:28 AM~5253285
> *no shit if i'm not mistaken that one is rare :0
> *


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 14 2007, 10:58 AM~7898992
> *it's just sad
> *


 it was brought back to life


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@May 14 2007, 10:40 PM~7904779
> *it was brought back to life
> *


 :0 what was? this topic? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2008, 07:30 PM~10300396
> *:0 what was? this topic? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 1 2008, 01:14 PM~10306935
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *



<img src=\'http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t212/UPSTATE-PREZ/lilpic-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 14 2007, 01:10 PM~7899769
> *what happened to mi estilo cc
> hes been off lay it low for a while now
> *


banned :dunno:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

thought maybe i seen him in here,cant remember,might been someonew else. good site though


http://www.kustomkulturelounge.com/forum/


----------

